# Focus Stacking - Not just for insects.



## jrice12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I have been tinkering with this. I am doing it manually with GIMP 2.0 for now (if you try remember that changing focus changes size). Just experimenting...

My first try is "Moss Mountain". Five shots at f2.8. Gives a subject at >f120 but a background of f2.8. Shot is decaying tree stump.

My second was harder since various element were spread across multiple focal points. Used 8 shots at f2.8. A few blurry spots still, plus a bit overexposed in critical areas. Shot is mushrooms on an old sawed-off tree stump.

The third is the same scene as the second. No focus stacking here, but it is interesting how differently the same scene can look. Here the sun came out and spotlighted the scene through the tree leaves above. I rotated the camera 90 degrees, re-framed and shot it.


----------

